
US puts brake on H-1B visa processing - Incitatous
https://www.ft.com/content/f1aec40a-0075-11e7-96f8-3700c5664d30
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
Slightly click-baity title. This is the same as the suspension of premium
processing (which is already on the front page on HN [1]), where you could pay
USCIS extra to get a quicker turn-around on your application.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13787701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13787701)

